# Vera Bradley and paperwhite question



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Will the paperwhite fit in the back zip pocket of the Hipster bag? I keep my papewhite in a very slim Moko cover ( the snap in one) so it really doesn't add bulk. I wanted the more north-south shape of the full sized hipster than the east west of the tablet hipster bag. I should have posted here before ordering but didn't think about it. 

I've been wanting a midnight blues bag for ages and just couldn't decide on which one.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes it will, but you won't be able to close the zipper as the kindle is a tad taller than the pocket, and will not fit in sideways. The tablet hipster is perfect for the 10" tablets as I have one for my note 10.1 which I love.

It also fits nicely in both the back slip pocket and the main pocket of the older style mini hipster. The newer mini hipsters can't fit much in the back slip pocket as they have relocated the strap there, so that slip pocket is pretty much usless for anything as you can't even get your hand inside. Strap needs to be redone as it is attached to both corners of slip pocket. It does fit nicely in the top main pocket of this newer style mini hipster.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I never tried to put my paperwhite into the back pocket of the hipster, but I have put it in the main compartment with my wallet and other little things.  The tablet hipster is perfect for it in the flap compartment, but it also fits in the open back pocket.

Lately I've been using a midnight blues Vera tote and put the paperwhite into one of the inside pockets (center).  My wallet goes into the other insider center pocket.

I use the tablet hipster on weekends and occasionally use the hipster instead.  I need much more space for work, so I use the Vera tote.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, it still hasn't arrived.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I got it and I've used it a couple days now. I really don't want the paperwhite in the main pocket with my wallet. The tablet hipster only has the main compartment and the tablet pocket. I like the multi outside pockets on the hipster so I can keep my phone and keys easily accessible and not in the main pocket. I guess my perfect pocket configuration doesn't exist yet. I'd love the regular hipster to just a full sleeve pocket behind the main one.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I think I need a smaller wallet for these thin bags. Anyway I picked up the tablet hipster and really like it. I didn't realize there was another pocket on the back.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I think I need a smaller wallet for these thin bags. Anyway I picked up the tablet hipster and really like it. I didn't realize there was another pocket on the back.


Happy to hear you've finally found one that you are happy with. I have all three, Hipster, Mini-hipster, and Tablet Hipster. I use the Mini when taking a tote as it can also double as a wallet. I don't really carry my life around with me anymore, just the essentials, license, 1-cc, medical cards, lipstick, kleenex and that's about all.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I was going through my bags the other day and realized that the kindle paperwhite also fits in the front pocket of the Dooney and Bourke Florentine medium pocket satchel.


----------

